# Sleeping in waterbowl!



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

*Well tiago has a hide which he slept in the first couple o nights full of dry leaves in that he loves to bury himself in but last night he slept in his waterbowl? Why...He id not dehydrate at all no signs...i see him drink atleat once a day... :/ is it because the heat matt runs under the waterbowl and the hide and the water will be warm? 
what is it? Thankyou! ​*


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe it was just more comfortable for him. I wouldn't stress about it. We can't always know why they do what they do and it doesn't always mean something is wrong.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks make me feel much better!


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 17, 2011)

My Burmese Brown tortoises likes to sleep in her water bowl outdoors in the sun. I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as there are no signs of health or other problems.


----------



## DolanKoops (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol awww that is so cute that picture of it asleep in the bowl it's brilliant


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 17, 2011)

Move the water bowl, it's not good that they sleep to much in humid conditions, they can get she'll problems, move the water to the cool side, it's probably the heat that's attracting him.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 17, 2011)

He ignored it last night he slept in his hide,
It is on the cool side... thye heat matt is underthe hide at night and a bit of the heat matt is on the water but alls good,
Just a one off i think!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 18, 2011)

My Sullys will do the same thing occasionally, Ty. They have a roomy-warm humid hide to sleep in, but every once in awhile I'll see one or two of them snoozing in the water bowl. Mine's under the CHE so maybe they think it's a relaxing hot tub?


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 18, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> My Burmese Brown tortoises likes to sleep in her water bowl outdoors in the sun. I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as there are no signs of health or other problems.



SO CUUUTE!!


----------

